# Interstim stage 1 and 2



## tvaughn

I'm coding for a patient that has urinary frequency. Procedure done was Implantation of Interstim stage 1 and 2...could someone help me out with a code??


----------



## bethh05

64561 is for the placement of the temporary electrodes-you can bill bilateral also. Testing stimulation

64581 is the placement of the permanent electrodes-this is stage 1.

64590 is the placement of the neurostimulator pulse generator-this is stage 2.

I was fortunate enough to go into the OR for each of these procedures. 
Some patients have the temporary electrodes placed bilaterally and if this works for them after the trial period they return for permanent placement of the electrode and generator. This is usually performed on patients with urinary or fecal incontinence. 
In the other scenario; they insert the permanent electrode with a temporary generator (this is stage 1), if this works for the patient, they return to the OR for insertion of a permanent generator(stage 2). This is usually for patients with urinary retention. It was a little confusing to me at first until I got to watch them. 
If the physician performed placement of the permanent electrode and generator in your case, you would code 64581 and 64590.


----------



## tvaughn

thank you for your help


----------



## nateich

We also use codes 95972 the analysis of the neurostimulator in Stage II and fluoro 76000-26.


----------

